# Eminence Legend 1218/V128?



## Kullerbytta (Dec 4, 2013)

Ahem... Uh. Ok. So I just realized that what I've got in my cab isn't Eminence V12's but rather Eminence 1218. I was clearly not paying attention to what it was that I bought 

Anyway, is there a huge difference in these two speakers? 
What I wanted when I bought new speakers was _the_ V12's.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Dec 4, 2013)

V128 and V1216 are the same speaker, just different ohms.

What do the 1218's sound like?


----------



## Promit (Dec 4, 2013)

Ugh, Eminence's descriptions are totally useless. You may have to ask them. Skimming the spec sheets, the 1218 seems to be a warmer speaker overall, with a large dustcap and lower high end response.


----------



## Kullerbytta (Dec 4, 2013)

cGoEcYk said:


> V128 and V1216 are the same speaker, just different ohms.
> 
> What do the 1218's sound like?



Well, I've read a lot about different speakers and how they supposedly sound but I've never really 'got' what the adjectives used to describe the sound meant... If you get me. All there is to me is 'Dark', 'Bright', and 'Balanced' characters for speakers.
I swapped the v30's in my Benton for the 1218's because I thought the v30's were too bright and harsh. In all fairness they weren't fully broken in, so I swapped them back to see what I'd feel about them once they're broken in.
I put one of the 1218's in my Bandit 112 which was bright and flubby (blue marvel ) and what I got was definately a darker sound, no fizz, no harsh highs and no honky mids. A darker and more balanced sound, if you will. That's what I figured it sounded like.



Promit said:


> Ugh, Eminence's descriptions are totally useless. You may have to ask them. Skimming the spec sheets, the 1218 seems to be a warmer speaker overall, with a large dustcap and lower high end response.



Yeah, I know. I checked their site (not very helpful in determining any substantial difference) and googled it before asking here.
I actually asked the staff at Eminence which speaker he'd think would fit my needs (drop-tuned metal) and they recommended me Swamp Thang and Texas Heats. Problem is I can't seem to find any dealers selling the Texas Heat's in Europe or I'm just retarded and doing it all wrong 
Point is I was thinking of going Swamp Thang and Legend V12's so I ordered a ST and while I were skimming through the different Eminence speakers on Thomann I realized that the speakers I bought were 1218's instead of V12's which was what I wanted... And that's my story and the origin of this thread.

Anyone else got the 1218's? I'm just wondering if it's worth it to try and get a hold on some V12's instead of the 1218's


----------



## Quitty (Dec 4, 2013)

Very different speakers.
The V1216/V128 are the classic Legends - completely fizz-less, punchy as all hell, very mid-centric - no extreme highs or lows to speak of.

The V1218 is more 'brittle' sounding, IMO - it's brighter, but the high end doesn't feel powerful.

I didn't like the 1218s, but they will pair up differently with different amps. Mine was on the British side of the spectrum.


----------



## Kullerbytta (Dec 4, 2013)

Quitty said:


> Very different speakers.
> The V1216/V128 are the classic Legends - completely fizz-less, punchy as all hell, very mid-centric - no extreme highs or lows to speak of.
> 
> The V1218 is more 'brittle' sounding, IMO - it's brighter, but the high end doesn't feel powerful.
> ...



Ok, that's very informative, thanks!
The V128 is probably what I'm after then. I will be using them together with my Ironheart which is made in the UK. Like I said in one of my posts I'm not really well versed in terms and sounds regarding tone so I wouldn't know if there's a distinct 'British' voicing to the Ironheart. If there is, are British sounds more towards the dark voicing or bright? I'm definitely interested in darker tones.


----------



## Quitty (Dec 4, 2013)

Sound superlatives should be a B.Sc degree. Us layman just have to find the particular 'set' that we find intuitive.

Think Marshall vs. Mesa.
Technically speaking, Marshalls have their 'grind' around the 0.7-1.4Khz region and sound a little 'boxy'. From old AC/DC, through 80's hair metal to the Darkness. Less top and bottom, more in the mids. More up-front.
'American' sounding stuff has more real bottom end (contrary to low-mids), more extreme high end, and is fizzier and more scooped. The 'grind' is found higher. Think 90's Nu-metal 'wall-of-sound' kinda thing - bigger, but more background-ish.
Neither is inherently brighter or darker.

Laney does something in between, maybe a little more to the british end of the deal, but i don't know about the Ironheart specifically.
If you like them darker, the V128 is definitely more up your alley, but i'd pair it up with something with lots of bass. The Swamp Thang was a good idea, i think.


----------

